

Is C# better than Java or are they just different? - Sirius_B

I've heard C# described as what Java was meant to be. But Java is the single most dominant programming language according to things like the Tiobe index. Is it fair to compare them or are they apple and oranges?
======
stonemetal
They share a similar core OO based language, but C# went out and got a bunch
of flashy add ons. C# got generics before Java did. C# added delegates,
lambdas, LINQ, the async keyword... Some people see that as progress and
making day to day programming easier. Some might see it as bloat(how many ways
are there to do async in C# now?)

------
soundoflight
More like comparing a Braeburn Apple to a Gala Apple.

~~~
soundoflight
I should expand this statement. They are both two very similar languages with
different pros and cons. Your statement is too broad for anyone to answer. If
you state specifically what you're trying to do then we would be able to tell
you better if there is an advantage of one over the other.

------
hrish2006
They are just different.

